# Rock Cliff Arm anyone??



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it all still iced up, or could one put a float tube in somewhere in the vicinity? I miss that section of Jordanelle


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Last I heard, everything was open at the 'Nelle. That was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Driving to park city now, I will look over and check and see if it is open


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

From the bridge on highway 40 the arm looks wide open, enjoy your day on the water


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool, thanks guys. I'll ber up next week to check it out


----------



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

anyone know when/ if the docks are out~coues52


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah i've heard from BFT that they are


----------

